# Blocco improvviso del sistema, a volte

## riccardo

Ciao a tutti, non so se sia un problema solamente mio, cmq mi capita a volte (finora 4) che il sistema appena avviato si blocchi improvvisamente, magari appena muovo il mouse o apro firefox. La stessa  cosa mi capitava quando aprivo in FreeBSD la directory /dev Tutto rimane bloccato e devo riavviare con il reset del pc.

Da cosa puo dipendere? da una cattiva installazione di Gentoo da LiveCD? Ho notato infatti che per fare la medesima installazione a volte impiega 40 minuti altre volte 25, eppure i pacchetti selezionati sono sempre gli stessi. Uso sempre l'installer da linea di comando da LiveCD, non quello GTK+

Grazie a tutti anticipatamente,

Riccardo

----------

## comio

 *riccardo wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, non so se sia un problema solamente mio, cmq mi capita a volte (finora 4) che il sistema appena avviato si blocchi improvvisamente, magari appena muovo il mouse o apro firefox. La stessa  cosa mi capitava quando aprivo in FreeBSD la directory /dev Tutto rimane bloccato e devo riavviare con il reset del pc.
> 
> Da cosa puo dipendere? da una cattiva installazione di Gentoo da LiveCD? Ho notato infatti che per fare la medesima installazione a volte impiega 40 minuti altre volte 25, eppure i pacchetti selezionati sono sempre gli stessi. Uso sempre l'installer da linea di comando da LiveCD, non quello GTK+
> 
> Grazie a tutti anticipatamente,
> ...

 

problemi H/W? Disco, Temperatura, Bus, ...

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Se è solo appena avviato (o dopo molto tempo > 8h) che si blocca propenderei per l'alimentazione. Se usi i vecchi connettori AT darei una controllata agli spinotti dell'hd, forse sono allentati.

Usi ottimizzazioni estreme? CPU/-march sballate?

Le possibilità ci sono. Ma iniziarei con il verificare l'hd (anche la temperatura via smart) oppure su qualche vecchio chipset via c'è il problema che si skianta qando il carico è massimo (quindi all'avvio se fai partire gui, firefox e compagnia in automatico ci arrivi).

----------

## Bionicle

Anche io ho avuto problemi simili e nel mio caso erano i drivers closed della ati. Usando quelli open il problema non si ripresentava più.

----------

## Peach

come avrai notato la causa del freeze potrebbe essere qualsiasi cosa....

se posso darti un suggerimento: assumi un atteggiamento scientifico in questi casi e inizia con l'eliminare pian piano tutti i possibili motivi di questo blocco. Personalmente parto dall'hardware e arrivo al software: quindi ram, calore eccessivo, etc... 

puoi anche adottare il metodo opposto: se guardi il layering delle applicazioni potresti dire: elimina X all'avvio, se continua a piantarsi è il kernel, prova con un livecd o cambia kernel... e via dicendo

io ho perso circa 2 mesi per riuscire a trovare la causa di tanti problemi e risiedeva nel file system  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se posso darti un suggerimento: assumi un atteggiamento scientifico in questi casi e inizia con l'eliminare pian piano tutti i possibili motivi di questo blocco. Personalmente parto dall'hardware e arrivo al software: quindi ram, calore eccessivo, etc... 

 

La cosa più semplice penso sia un approccio misto: cambiare i driver video e mettere su qualche monitor per le temperature.

Se ha un'altro PC in zona potrebbe anche tentare di accedere al pc freezato via ssh. Se ci riesce quasi sicuramente il problema é X. Non so se con un freeze di X funzionino i SysRq ma sarebbe il caso di abilitarli e provare ad usarli.

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La cosa più semplice penso sia un approccio misto: cambiare i driver video e mettere su qualche monitor per le temperature.
> 
> Se ha un'altro PC in zona potrebbe anche tentare di accedere al pc freezato via ssh. Se ci riesce quasi sicuramente il problema é X. Non so se con un freeze di X funzionino i SysRq ma sarebbe il caso di abilitarli e provare ad usarli.

 

ovvio se sai dove mettere le mani o se hai un minimo di dimestichezza a riguardo

cmq un giorno o l'altro occorrerà che qualcuno scriva una guida ai freeze  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> cmq un giorno o l'altro occorrerà che qualcuno scriva una guida ai freeze 

 

Beh si può parte da questo thread  :Wink: 

----------

## riccardo

Ciao ragazzi, e grazie come sempre per le vostre rapidissime risposte.

Peach mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio, potrebbe proprio essere il filesystem, infatti su Gentoo uso raiserfs.

Con altre distro non ho mai avuto questo problema, usando etx3.

Mi ricordo inoltre che FreeBSD 6.1 ne montava uno suo particolare e anche li il problema si presentava quando andavo ad aprire da GNOME la directory /etc.

Eventualmente che monitor di sistema e di temperatura mi consigliate?

grazie,

Riccardo

----------

## Dece

 *riccardo wrote:*   

> potrebbe proprio essere il filesystem, infatti su Gentoo uso raiserfs

 

Guarda io lo escluderei a priori... mi sembra molto difficile che reiser causi il blocco random del sistema

Io piuttosto punterei il dito su Xorg: a me ogni tanto è capitato, addirittura con il vecchio portatile (Acer con video ati) era quasi un'abitudine

Se hai la possibilità, ti consiglio di tenere attivo il demone ssh sul pc e di provare ad accederci da un altro pc quando si blocca: se riesci ad accedere significa che è solo X ad essersi piantato, basta killarlo e tutto si sistema: io di solito facevo così quando potevo

Se non accedi invece significa che è proprio tutto il sistema ad essersi piantato  :Smile: 

----------

## xveilsidex

sapevo ke reiserfs a lungo andare calava in prestazioni.. probabilmente a lui ora è "arrivato al limite!"

----------

## djinnZ

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> sapevo ke reiserfs a lungo andare calava in prestazioni.. probabilmente a lui ora è "arrivato al limite!"

 

reiser quando arriva "al limite" diventa effettivamente instabile ma l'unica cosa che capita è un rallentamento (percepibile ma non tale da causare timeout nelle applicazioni) e inizia a perdersi i pezzi per strada (ovvero ti può capitare che qualche file sparisca misteriosamente). Che un filesystem reiser corrotto blocchi il sistema è piuttosto difficile (al più capita con xfs malconfigurato, per questo uso entrambi, reiser sulle "temporanee" e xfs sulla root).

Per iniziare scientificamente in questi casi:

1 verifica della ram: linux non arriva mai ad usarla tutta, quando è all'80/90% in genere swappa in stile windows (con l'unica diffrenza che windozz lo fa anche quando è impegnata al 20%  :Twisted Evil:  ) e ricomincia (descrizione orribile ma spero di rendere l'idea). Quindi avvia memtest, se c'è lerrore sarà sugli ultimi segmenti.

2 verifica dell'alimentazione e dei connettori dell'hd (su scsi un errore sul canale, ad esempio per un terminatore mal connesso si blocca tutto). C'è da qualche parte un thread sui problemi di alcuni alimentatori in relazione a certi tipi di UPS. Considera inoltre che il carico elettrico è maggiore in avvio (in particolare per gli hd) quindi cerca i thread corrispondenti, fai una stima dell'assorbimento e vedi se l'alimentatore non è appena sufficiente, se si vuol dire che sta iniziando a perdere colpi.

3 verifica della swap: disattivala e lancia un 

```
nice -n -30 dd if=dev/zero of=/dev/?dxx
```

 per un paio di volte (poi la devi riformattare ricorda), se si blocca l'errore è generato in ram (lo so per esperienza).

4 verifica degli hd: installa gli smarttools e vedi se non si surriscalda.

5 verifica della temperatura: installa sensors.

6 verifica della ventilazione: visto che sono un forte fumatore non ho problemi, tolgo il pannello laterale, ci piazzo una lastra di vetro che mi trovo in ufficio (copre un ripiano di scrivania) accendo una sigaretta e soffio il fumo in corrispondenza delle ventole. Se vedi che si forma una nuvoletta vuol dire che c'è un'area dove l'aria calda ristagna perchè le ventole sono troppe e/o disposte male.

7 verifica acpi: installa acpi-tools scaricati l'immagine e prova a ricompilarla.

8 verifica del kernel: ricompilalo (o vatti a rivedere i log se hai usato genkernel con le giuste opzioni) e verifica se ci sono warning od errori (a parte quello di pm_veattelappesca che è deprecato). Prova anche ad usare un kernel senza compilazione -Os più che senza compat vdso (che di suo può portare grane ma sempre meno rispetto a -Os) e presta attenzione a PCI_MSI, HT_IRQ, dma engine e 4KSTACKS.

9 verifica del bios/overclock: controlla i parametri di voltaggio, spread spectrum (se c'è), e i valori dell'hypertransport.

parametri di avvio: come al solito acpi=no, pci=routeirq e MSI/HT (non ricordo esattamente quali sono).

10 verifica della scheda video: a parte il caso che si blocchi il server x (ti basta anche accedere a cups/apache/ssh da remoto, se funziona vuol dire che è solo X a bloccarsi, ma lo puoi anche vedere abilitando le sysrq in molti casi) sulle ati e le nvidia può capitare che l'errore framebuffer/X (durante l'avvio del server o lo switch della console) blocchi del tutto il computer. Per questo caso si accettano suggerimenti. Qualcosa la potresti fare usando la consolle seriale e ridirigendo tutto l'output dei log su un altro computer/stampante ma è da un pezzo che non faccio cose del genre quindi documentati perchè non mi ricordo bene come fare (usavo mnicom ed un parametro de kernel, poi non ricordo più).

11 filesystem: reiser lo ho detto, xfs se usi una cache spropositata arriva a rallentare paurosamente tutto il sistema ma non a bloccarlo, ext3 si skianta ma non si pianta. Tuttavia se il controller si blocca è il filesystem a generare errore e sembra che sia lui a bloccarsi. ntfs/ntfs-3g e compagnia possono bloccarsi e mandare in freeze tutto il sistema. Se usi molti filesystem diffrenti (tipo parizioni ext3/2+reiser+xfs+ntfs+dos+iso) lo scheduler può impaparersi ma si tratta di un rallentamento ma non di un blocco totale. Per questi problemi armati di pazienza e attendi un buon cinque minuti dopo aver dato loswitch alla console o ctrl+alt+backspace prima di vederne gli effetti.

12 varie ed eventuali: connettore della tastiera "lento", dispositivo usb autolimentato in corto etc. e verifica generale dell'assemblaggio (pasta termica sulla cpu compresa).

13 sarebbe peraltro utile una verifica della ram video (può essere anche la scheda ad essere bacata) ma non ho idea di come fare, si accettano suggerimenti.

buone bestemmie   :Twisted Evil: 

Se poi un'anima pia ha volgia di inizare a collezionare, documentare e completare possiamo avviare una disussione in documentazione per scrivere a più mani un freeze e stramaledizioni autù.

----------

## lucapost

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La cosa più semplice penso sia un approccio misto: cambiare i driver video e mettere su qualche monitor per le temperature.
> 
> Se ha un'altro PC in zona potrebbe anche tentare di accedere al pc freezato via ssh. Se ci riesce quasi sicuramente il problema é X. Non so se con un freeze di X funzionino i SysRq ma sarebbe il caso di abilitarli e provare ad usarli.

 

Ho un problema simile su un vecchio amd k7 che ho rimesso in piedi per i fratelli.

A volte, l'utilizzo della tastiera è già complicato, selezionando le voci di grub, A VOLTE. Poi il sistema parte correttamente, ogni tanto si pianta ed i tasti non rispondono più in maniera corretta. Però se mi collego in ssh tutto ok, e posso riavviare il sistema...

Mistero....

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> La cosa più semplice penso sia un approccio misto: cambiare i driver video e mettere su qualche monitor per le temperature.
> 
> Se ha un'altro PC in zona potrebbe anche tentare di accedere al pc freezato via ssh. Se ci riesce quasi sicuramente il problema é X. Non so se con un freeze di X funzionino i SysRq ma sarebbe il caso di abilitarli e provare ad usarli. 
> ...

 

se il problema ti si presenta già a grub con la tastiera... direi che è fondamentalmente un problema hardware. provato a cambiarla?

----------

